# PC "ganz" herunterfahren unter Gentoo

## aZZe

Hallo!! 

 Ich würd mal gerne wissen, wie ich unter Gentoo den PC dazu bringe sich beim herunterfahren ganz auszuschalten. Bis jetzt schaltet er dann nur alle Festplatten aus und ich kann ihn dann ausmachen. Ich möchte aber, dass sich auch der ganze Saft abstellt also Netzteil und so. Kann mir da einer nen Tipp geben? 

 Gruss darktemplaaa

----------

## steveb

evt müsstest du APM aktivieren.

gruss

SteveB

----------

## weltraumfahrer

Hi,

ich habe es bei 4 Rechnern so gemacht:

1. Kernel:

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUSMGR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

2. emerge acpid

3. rc-update add acpid default.

4. ein Druck auf den Powerbutton fährt den Rechner sauber herunter, und schaltet ihn ab.

Frank

----------

## stiwi

und wie mache ich das wenn der rechner nur apm und nicht acpi unterstützt ? ich möchte das er sich am ende komplett abschaltet und da nicht nur die meldung steht, das ich ihn ausmachen kann.

----------

## weltraumfahrer

Hallo,

nur apm?

dann würde ich sagen:

1. Kernel-Config selber machen

... und wenn Punkt 4 nicht funktioniert:

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

2. emerge apmd

3. rc-update add apmd default

4. Press powerbutton to shutdown;-)

Moderne Rechner (Ursprungsposter mit Pentium 4 2,1 GHz) unterstützen immer ACPI.

(z. B. mein Alter Computer & Persönlicher Internetrouter mit K6-III 3D 400Mhz;-)

Frank

----------

## steveb

 *weltraumfahrer wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> nur apm?
> 
> dann würde ich sagen:
> ...

 

wenn ich mich nicht teusche, ist die unterstützung von ACPI mehr eine motherboard sache als eine reine CUP angelegenheit.

anyway.. auch mein winxp computer (die einzige kiste auf der ich winxp am laufen habe) ist ein alter amd k6-III mit 333mhz und 128mb memory, läuft mit acpi.

gruss

SteveB

----------

## jay

Bitte daran denken, nicht beides zu aktiviren, also entweder nur apm oder acpi. Es gab mal nämlich Boards die hatten apm unterstützung und haben dennoch einige nicht-konforme acpi-befehle verstanden.

----------

## Esmeralda

 *weltraumfahrer wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> nur apm?
> 
> dann würde ich sagen:
> ...

 

Bei mir reicht diese Kernelkonfiguration um den Rechner ganz auszuschalten. Den apmd brauch ich dazu gar nicht. Habe die man jetzt micht parat, aber was macht der apmd genau? Skripte starten bei bestimmten "Stromzuständen"? Naja, jedenfalls brauche ich den nicht für das komplette abschalten nach halt.

PS: Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich nach einer gewissen Zeit meinen Energy-Saving-Monitor schlafen schicken kann? Die Option im KDE Kontrollcenter macht einfach gar nix.

PPS: Wie zuverlässig ist eurer Meinung nach ACPI mittlerweile? Brauchbar? Oder sollte man lieber auf 2.6 waren?

----------

## weltraumfahrer

Hi,

also bei mir schaltet der Monitor ganz ab. Dazu habe ich in der Monitorsection in der XF86Config ein Option "dpms" eingebaut.

Das ACPI brauch' ich nur um meinen Rechner mit dem Powerbutton korrekt herunterzufahren. (s.o. funktioniert auch mit apm)

Frank

----------

## Esmeralda

 *weltraumfahrer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also bei mir schaltet der Monitor ganz ab. Dazu habe ich in der Monitorsection in der XF86Config ein Option "dpms" eingebaut.
> 
> 

 

Hm, achso, jetzt. Ohne apmd klappt das bei mir jetzt auch problemlos. Mit apmd wollte er nicht ausgehen, aber ohne dass ich mir das Problem näher angeschaut hätte. dpms war und ist drin in meiner XF86Config.

 *weltraumfahrer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ACPI brauch' ich nur um meinen Rechner mit dem Powerbutton korrekt herunterzufahren. (s.o. funktioniert auch mit apm)
> 
> 

 

Achso. Aber sowas wie "Suspend to RAM" oder "Suspend to disc" ist noch nicht Enduserreif, oder? Wäre halt fürs Laptop interessant.

----------

## jay

Ich benutze acpi auf meinem Laptop für einige netten Dinge, wie z.B. echte SpeedStep Funktionalität, Temperaturüberwachung, Poweranzeige etc... Suspend to Disk habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, da man dafür eine spezielle Partition erstellen muss.

----------

## Genone

Das mit der extra Partition ist mit dem aktuellen Software-Suspend nicht mehr nötig, da wird auf die Swap-Partition ausgelagert. Das funktioniert recht gut, bringt allerdings IMO nicht viel, da der Kernel trotzdem erstmal ganz normal booten muss und erst bei init das Speicherimage geladen wird.

Ausserdem muss man nach dem Wiederherstellen oft erst noch Treiber nachladen, das kann man zwar automatisieren, man muss aber erst mal rausfinden, welche das sind.

Bei S3 (Suspend to RAM) ist in den aktuellen ACPI-Releases noch nichts integriert, wird aber im 2.5 Kernel IIRC entwickelt.

----------

## Genone

Das mit der extra Partition ist mit dem aktuellen Software-Suspend nicht mehr nötig, da wird auf die Swap-Partition ausgelagert. Das funktioniert recht gut, bringt allerdings IMO nicht viel, da der Kernel trotzdem erstmal ganz normal booten muss und erst bei init das Speicherimage geladen wird.

Ausserdem muss man nach dem Wiederherstellen oft erst noch Treiber nachladen, das kann man zwar automatisieren, man muss aber erst mal rausfinden, welche das sind.

Bei S3 (Suspend to RAM) ist in den aktuellen ACPI-Releases noch nichts integriert, wird aber im 2.5 Kernel IIRC entwickelt.

----------

## Kermit_CPub

Funktioniert APM od. ACPI schon mit SMP-Boards?

Wenn ja, wie?

Grund Habe noch 3 Dual-CPU-PCs mit BX-Chipsatz, die sich mit "poweroff" nicht abscahlten lassen (auch mit neuestem Kernel nicht). Bei allen anderen PCs funktioniert das einwandfrei und ich bilde mir einen schon einen Dual-CPU-PC gesehen zu haben, bei dem das abschalten funktioniert hat

----------

## tc

APM wird nicht benutzt wenn man einen SMP-Kernel kompiliert, das dürfte dann ACPI gewesen sein.

----------

## Kermit_CPub

Danke. Ist zumindest ein Hinweß. Da ich ACPI noch nicht verwendet habe: Brauche ich ausser den kernel-modulen noch irgendwelche tools? (Mir reicht es wenn sich der PC mit poweroff abschaltet)

btw. Zum Thema abschalten: Da ich einmal eine sehr hohe Stromrechnung hatte, habe ich nachgemessen, was denn so verschiedene Geräte an Strom verbrauchen. Interessant war, daß ein "ausgeschalteter" PC 7 bis 10 W benötigt. Der wahre Stromfresser, war aber der defekte Kühlschrank ...

----------

## Kermit_CPub

Habe eindlich die Zeit gefunden es auszuprobieren ... mit ACPI lässt sich auch mein alter Dual-P3 abschalten.

----------

## ro

also bei mir funktioniert weder acpi noch apm   :Crying or Very sad:    ... hab schon einiges versucht, um meinen athlon-tbird 900MHz (auf nem Asus A7V) automatisch abzuschalten. Ich sehe nur , dass die ganzen Dienste beendet werden und dann steht da "Power off" und ich kann den PC ausschalten. Das soll aber automatisch gehen. Bei der aktuellen 1.4_rc4 cd funktioniert das auch, da wurde ein APM - Bios entdeckt und mit dem befehl "halt" fährt der pc herunter. der /etc/init.d/autoconfig kann ich im abschnitt "APM" den Befehl "insmod apm power_off=1" entnehmen. Das hab ich probiert, aber das geht nicht. 

Gibts die kernel-config vom kernel auf der cd irgendwo bzw. kann mir sonst irgendwie jemand helfen?

sonst bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als sämtliche kombinationen der APM-Einstellungen auszuprobieren und dazu hab ich keine lust  :Sad: 

----------

## detlef

 *ro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sonst bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als sämtliche kombinationen der APM-Einstellungen auszuprobieren und dazu hab ich keine lust 

 

Wie jetzt? Da kommt doch erst Laune auf   :Wink:  Bei mir geht das so:

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUSMGR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CPU is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CMBATT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL is not set

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

Ist allerdings ein anderes Board & CPU.

Gruß Detlef

----------

